# Orchid female matures



## padkison (May 27, 2007)

My Orchid mantis female matured two days ago. Male has been mature for a month now.


----------



## yen_saw (May 27, 2007)

Glad to see another breeder doing well on orchid!! She has nice pointy eyes too! She looks a little skinny there, time to plump her up with all the juicy insects. It is not too late for the male, he can easily wait for another month but i am sure he is tempting :wink:


----------



## Rick (May 27, 2007)

THey are awesome!


----------



## OGIGA (May 27, 2007)

You're pretty much on the same schedule as me. It's 2-3 weeks after becoming adult and she still wants to eat my male.


----------

